# Why Skoda? Why?!



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you insist on using carpet to line your wheel arches?!

Almost commited murder today trying to get the winter crud out! Used VP Citrus Prewash 2:1 a strong bristle brush and pressure washer. Is there a trick to cleaning carpet liners? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

The same on some fords, yes any help would be good!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha i have the problem however a good scrub cleans them up enough for me, my mums scirocco is the same


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

A few manufacturers use them, I think the idea is that they absorb some of the noise generated by the wheel and tire, and make it quieter inside the car, from what I have seen on here from the pro's and everybody else a good blast from a pressure washer, soaking in APC and a scrubbing with a stiff brush is the only method that really works.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^^^ i do this, meguiars APC let it soak abit them scrub with vikan brush and rinse with PW. I also believe its for sound deadening


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

On my fiesta APC and then a blast with the pressure washer seems to do the trick. The snow foam goes in there as well


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

As all the above and then spray of Gtechniq I1. It seems work for me


----------



## Jack Reid (Apr 16, 2013)

AutoGlym Clean all, 4:1 spay on leave to soak for 2-3 minutes, works a treat. Please not I use an industrial pressure washer with warm water.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> As all the above and then spray of Gtechniq I1. It seems work for me


May try that actually just got some (is anyone goes to buy l1, don't buy it from the manufacturer from 2 separate bad experiences)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

an underbody lance is made for this
gets the full force of the washer directed to where it is needed


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> May try that actually just got some (is anyone goes to buy l1, *don't buy it from the manufacturer from 2 separate bad experiences*)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

svended said:


>


If you are going to buy I1 and put it on the fabric liners i wouldn't suggest buying it from the manufacturer themselves buy it from a retailer


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> If you are going to buy I1 and put it on the fabric liners *i wouldn't suggest buying it from the manufacturer themselves *buy it from a retailer


You've lost me sorry. I've come off night shift and only staying awake for a couple of deliveries so it may be cause I'm tired (knackered to be honest) but surely the manufacturer (this case Gtechniq) supplies the retailer? Or are you saying not to buy direct from Gtechniq and get it from CYC, i4D, etc...?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

This is difficult haha, yes obviously but both times i have ordered from them never sent the products and didn't reply to emails so I'm saying to buy from a retailer


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As mentioned its for soundproofing mainly as far as im aware.

Easy job for underbody lance as needed to get in to it all.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

I was going to ask this question myself as my Yeti has them on the rear and it's a nightmare to keep them clean!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> This is difficult haha, yes obviously but both times i have ordered from them never sent the products and didn't reply to emails so I'm saying to buy from a retailer


OT - Have you called and chatted to Rob? He's a decent guy, so I'm very surprised to see this. I'm sure he would have rectified if he was aware of the problems.:thumb:

Sorry OP, back OT.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The rear of my Toyota is the same. I just use Surfex and a bog brush to give them a good scrub


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

My Merc ML had them and when I scrubbed it up the carpet bobbled and was an even bigger mess.
So glad I don't own that car anymore.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> This is difficult haha, yes obviously but both times i have ordered from them never sent the products and didn't reply to emails so I'm saying to buy from a retailer


hi rob - we do get swamped from time to time but afaik we are up-to-date on order issues. pm me your order numbers and I will check today for you :thumb:

rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Its all sorted now , it happened on two occasions at different times. Iv not got a problem with products at all i like them and amazed at how well g1 is doing on my glass just will be purchasing from a retailer next time


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> This is difficult haha, yes obviously but both times i have ordered from them never sent the products and didn't reply to emails so I'm saying to buy from a retailer


I myself have never had an issue, but that's not to say you haven't. 
If your happier purchasing that way then I guess it works for you. But although you've had a couple of bad experiences, that is by no way to say it's the normal. A lot happens from the time you place an order that could throw a spanner in the works of what should be ' you order, you pay, you receive'. I hope one day you give Rob and Pete another try and allow them to put your faith make in them to continue to purchase direct in the future. 
But hey, you like the products so you can't be all that bad. Lol. 
Take care and give them a go, especially as there's new products in the not too distant future coming up.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

svended said:


> I myself have never had an issue, but that's not to say you haven't.
> If your happier purchasing that way then I guess it works for you. But although you've had a couple of bad experiences, that is by no way to say it's the normal. A lot happens from the time you place an order that could throw a spanner in the works of what should be ' you order, you pay, you receive'. I hope one day you give Rob and Pete another try and allow them to put your faith make in them to continue to purchase direct in the future.
> But hey, you like the products so you can't be all that bad. Lol.
> Take care and give them a go, especially as there's new products in the not too distant future coming up.


I do like the products haha, just both times i ordered what was claimed first class and planned a day off work to take my wheels off and apply c5 but after a week of waiting didn't turn up and then the same with glass 6month later, i just like to know im gonna get it im sure they are nice chaps and are very busy with big orders


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Never had a problem with a pressure washer on these. Always come up immaculate and it's amazing how much rubbish comes out of them.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Same with my mini, stiff fibrous liners that absorb all the dust and crud. Solid black smooth plastic must he a dream to clean


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> an underbody lance is made for this
> gets the full force of the washer directed to where it is needed


I got the autobrite one excellent


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got the nilfisk cranked nozzle. A regraded one from Cleanstore for around £6 delivered. Works well for this, I also find a stiff brush used when the arches are dry helps remove a lot of muck before pressure washing.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

jack the car take the wheel off and remove it..... then clean it and the arch really well

You will be supprised with the amount of crap that gets behind it....

also gives you a chance to see how much paint they have chewed off the back of the arch lip....... and touch it up before the rust sets in....


----------

